# what is correct lepanthes name?



## cnycharles (Jan 22, 2012)

Last year I was given in trade a plant with the name 'lths hondurae' on the tag. I've checked online and I see a plant called 'lepanthes hondurensis' which is pretty nice.. but no orchid with the species name 'hondurae'. Has anyone heard of l. hondurae or is this likely hondurensis?

thanks


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 22, 2012)

One of the best people to ask is Lynne O'Shaughnessy. She's webmaster of the Pleurothallid Alliance website -- http://www.pleurothallids.com/. PM me if you need her email address.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 23, 2012)

the closest on theplantlist.org is Lepanthes hondurensis...unless it is not
http://www.theplantlist.org/tpl/record/kew-110068


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2012)

Are you sure it doesn't say Hondura_*s*_?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 23, 2012)

I looked at the label again and it's computer-printed and says 'hondurae', but then below, it has '? or Rstp' which is crossed out in ink (which likely means they were wondering if it were a restrepia, but the leaves don't look like that).
thanks Dot.

It's a nice plant, guess i'll just have to bloom it!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2012)

OK.


----------



## s1214215 (Jan 25, 2012)

Post a pic.. that will assist to know if its a Lepanthes or Restrepia


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 26, 2012)

okay  but I'm pretty sure that it's not a restrepia


----------

